# Wiring a tachometer? Redline?



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

I've decided im tired of not having a tach, and plan to put a cheapo sunpro super tach 2 in my 1992 ka24e 2wd hardbody. 

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me the red-line of my engine and maybe what i need to connect the tach wires to? thanksssss


----------



## noidea (Dec 6, 2008)

D21jrc9009 said:


> I've decided im tired of not having a tach, and plan to put a cheapo sunpro super tach 2 in my 1992 ka24e 2wd hardbody.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone could tell me the red-line of my engine and maybe what i need to connect the tach wires to? thanksssss


One option may be to PM the person in the quote below:



bridrive55 said:


> If anyone ever needs any wiring diagrams of any sort, I have EVERY SINGLE ONE. I have S13A, S13B, and every year of S14 (they changed every year). I even have SR20DET.


The other option could be to try these links:
1) http://forums.********.com/zerothread/199928
2) KA24E Wiring Diagram - Google Image Search 
3) closest I could find was a 1996 model
Download PDF Nissan Truck D21 Series 1996 Service Manual | PDFTown.com

Good luck


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

Come on guys, somebody HAS to know something. The paper that came with the tach says you hook up the green wire to the white wire on the wiring harness. Splice it in. 

Now, i don't want to do this until I find out if someone has done this before or not. This is to send a rev signal to the tach.

And what is the redline of my ka24e?


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

It's been a number of years since I've wired a tach. Most wire colours are standard:

RED - key'd on power

BLACK - ground, something metal

WHITE - Dash lights (Find dash light POSITIVE from somewhere - the light will not dim because of the way Nissan dims the lights)

GREEN - Negative side of the ignition coil


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Oh, and the redline on my factory tach is 6000rpm.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks. I figured that part out earlier. What i'm trying to figure out is there seems to be a huge number of white wires in the harness. More than three. Some of them are striped I've noticed, but i just want to make sure i don't kill the tach or the computer by splicing the tach into the harness. All the paper says is, "under the seat, ecu harness, white wire." THe kit came with those red splicer connectors.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

How about connecting to the negative side of the coil. It works. Did it on my B13 Sentra. Then later with a factory cluster I tapped into the ECU.


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

i did the same thing i just wired it direct to the coil works great and no head ache


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

alright guys well thanks. I don't exactly feel like drilling, but i probably will end up doing it anyways. 

just out of curiousity, is it a safe thing to do. do any of you guys know if the white wire in the harness is the tach signal? i mean, i already have the seats out and the carpet up and the wiring harness unbolted from the computer.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

did it seem to be accurate though? Ive decided to scrap the ecu idea, seeing as i cant find the wire. they all have some kind of other color on them. negative side of the coil, ok got it. there is a plug.... ill figure it out.


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

it is very acurrate plus the signal is traveling through new wire mine doesnt hesitate or nothin an i didnt drill any hole in my firewall i just unscrewed the plate just below the throttle cable and ran the wire out of that its easy and there is no chance of drilling through something


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeaah i figured out the same thing. its about 30 degrees outside right now and i felt like it was time to take a break. neways, i have the wire through the firewall ready to be hooked up. just need to know where


----------

